# Swiss-N-Bruschetta



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

One the ends i has swiss, in the middle bruschetta montery jack. Have apple going in my AMZNPS. I dont use ice when cold smoking cheese.













swbr2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 21, 2013






Sorry i must have my camera at a cadywompass angle













swbr.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 21, 2013


















swbr1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

looks great. i like to smoke cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheese is done  and resting now at room temp for couple hours.

Going to wrap, fridge for a few months now.













swbr3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 21, 2013


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow the color really changed alot. It looks great. How long did you smoke it? I smoked a few chunks this past weekend and the color change is barely perceptible. I smoked for 2 hours with my bacon using my AMNPS too. Their pitmaster pellets.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

nepas said:


> Cheese is done  and resting now at room temp for couple hours.
> 
> Going to wrap, fridge for a few months now.
> 
> ...


Bout 1.5 hours


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder what made the difference. I smoked 1/2 pound blocks of swiss, pepper jack, marble jack, monterey jack, and mild cheddar. I did some pepper jack and mild cheddar about a month ago, rested for 2 weeks and the flavor was right but the color didn't change then either.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

fagesbp said:


> I wonder what made the difference. I smoked 1/2 pound blocks of swiss, pepper jack, marble jack, monterey jack, and mild cheddar. I did some pepper jack and mild cheddar about a month ago, rested for 2 weeks and the flavor was right but the color didn't change then either.


Do you have ice in the smoker?


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I had ice both times. It gets pretty warm here even this time of year.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

fagesbp said:


> Yes I had ice both times. It gets pretty warm here even this time of year.


I dont use ice when i smoke cheese.


----------



## herms (Jan 28, 2013)

From the times I have smoked cheese the temp of the smoker will dictate how much color the cheese takes on.  Colder temp less color and vs versa.  But I have not noticed the flavor changing much on colder vs. warmer temps when cold smoking.


----------

